# Maris Otter In A Wheat?



## Mercs Own (13/9/07)

I am going to make a wheat beer and was wondering if I should use Maris Otter instead of pilsner malt - has anyone done this?

58% weyermannn wheat
42% pale - MO
perle for bittering -60 min
tettnang -15min
tettnang boil off
tot ibu =23

fermentis wheat yeast

mash at 68
ferment at 18

keg 
carb and drink!


----------



## Kai (13/9/07)

It can't hurt if you're after a maltier meatier wheat. Just so long as you're not after an ultra-pale one too.

What OG are you aiming for? I like making my wheats light -- around 1.040 -- and often find a little extra oomph on the grain bill around that end helps.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/9/07)

Mercs Own said:


> I am going to make a wheat beer and was wondering if I should use Maris Otter instead of pilsner malt - has anyone done this?
> 
> 58% weyermannn wheat
> 42% pale - MO
> ...


I have done wheats with Ale malt before and they have been good, very good.A little extra color is not a big deal.Some of the comments I have had on comp beers were " its a little light" in color and that was using pils malt so its a case of what suits you.You are going big on the 58% wheat malt is this because you are trying to counter the darker Ale malt color?Personally I would drop the IBU to 16-18 and let the yeast shine through.Nice choice of hops.I use that combo in most of my latest pils.Tettnang has a great spicy finish which compliments a wheat beer.18 c would be my choice for fermentation but I dont use dry yeasts.68c mash would be a little high for my likings. 65c I think would more suit the lesser body wheat beers.
Cheers Gryphon Brewing


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/9/07)

Kai said:


> It can't hurt if you're after a maltier meatier wheat. Just so long as you're not after an ultra-pale one too.



Marris Otter won't finish as ultra-pale as you may think. This pic was taken last year of a summer ale I made. Grain was 100% Marris Otter. 

As for using it in a wheat? Why not. As Kai says it will be maltier and maybe a little more nutty than using Pils malt but should make for an interesting Hefe all the same. Don't hesitate to let us all know what it turns out like.  

Warren -


----------



## Mercs Own (13/9/07)

OG is 1055 and the colour is 4.5 srm so it is still pretty light. Alc will be around 5.3%

Yeah I was thinking the bitterness may be a little high but then it may not be too high considering the alc and the bigger and maltier bady??

The reason for the 58% wheat is I have been reading that a 60/40 is more of a traditional malt bill and 58% equates to a nice rounded 5 kilos with 3.5 kilos of MO.


----------



## mfdes (13/9/07)

I'd say go for it. If you're worried about style you would not be using late hop additions or 23 IBUs, so it would be great to see how it turns out.

MFS


----------



## Mercs Own (13/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Marris Otter won't finish as ultra-pale as you may think. This pic was taken last year of a summer ale I made. Grain was 100% Marris Otter.
> 
> As for using it in a wheat? Why not. As Kai says it will be maltier and maybe a little more nutty than using Pils malt but should make for an interesting Hefe all the same. Don't hesitate to let us all know what it turns out like.
> 
> Warren -



Warren is that a second hand sample? h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/9/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Warren is that a second hand sample? h34r:



:lol: Too good for my social worker.

Warren -


----------



## Kai (13/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Marris Otter won't finish as ultra-pale as you may think. This pic was taken last year of a summer ale I made. Grain was 100% Marris Otter.



Um... how non-ultra pale do you think I think? I did say it won't.

Yeah.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/9/07)

Oh crap... I'm my own worst proof reader... Sorry Kai I meant "will finish paler than you think". :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Mr Bond (13/9/07)

Mercs Own said:


> I am going to make a wheat beer and was wondering if I should use Maris Otter instead of pilsner malt - has anyone done this?



been there, done that...Thoroughly recommend it.

Go 4 it Mercs own.


----------



## Mercs Own (13/9/07)

Would you also recommend rice hulls for the sparge with that amount of wheat and how much?


----------



## Duff (13/9/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Would you also recommend rice hulls for the sparge with that amount of wheat and how much?



Merc,

My latest Weizen has 60% wheat and it sparged (fly) fine. If you want to play it safe then around 1L would be more than enough.

Cheers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/9/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Would you also recommend rice hulls for the sparge with that amount of wheat and how much?


From memory I think its approx 10% or less by weight of wheat.IE 5kg of wheat = 500gm of hulls.If Wess is on line he can confirm the right mix.Wash the bugger first as they tend to hold a lot of dust.


----------

